# David Walley's Genoa Nevada



## WackyWexler (Feb 11, 2006)

We ended up trading into David Walley's because we couldn't get into Tahoe this summer.  We are approximately 20 minutes or 13 miles from Tahoe.  Has anyone ever been to this resort or the area? Genoa Nevada?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to TUG - Genoa is a very small town kind of out in the middle of no where.  I haven't stayed at the timeshare, but from what I've read about it, it's a good place to relax, but there aren't a lot of activities nearby - you have to drive to Tahoe, Carson City, Reno, or Virginia City.  All easy trips in the summer.

If you become a TUG member, you can read the reviews for this property in the TUG member's only review section.  If you have already joined, click on TUG RESORT DATA BASE in the red bar at the top of the page and use the members only sign-in and password that were emailed to you.  (Not the same as the name and password you created to sign on to the BBS.)

Another good source for reviews is www.tripadvisor.com  Put the exact property name in the search box.


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 12, 2006)

You have a "pm"---(e-mail???).

Tony


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 14, 2006)

We're going to DW over Memorial Day.  We've never stayed there before but have been by the resort several times.  Check out www.Davidwalleys.com for a lot of info. about the area & resort.  I bought the Entertainment book for Reno/Tahoe because there are several area restaurants (including the resort restaurant) in the book.  Also the restaurants at the Carson Valley Inn in Minden are included & they are very good.


----------



## WackyWexler (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------

